# Percy the TGG



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Sadly at a ripe old age he passed away yesterday.

Despite your many years we only had you for a relatively short time, but hope we gave you all you needed - a large sunny outdoor enclosure and lots of fresh home grown weeds.


----------



## pepsiandjac (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss,RIP Percy


----------

